# Questions about jumpers



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

1. If my cd drive is a secondary master, should the jumper on it be set to slave or master?

2. If i'm installing an image from a cd (bak file is on cd) then would i have to take out the mfstools cd? or would i need to cd drives?


3. I have a maxtor diamonmax 9 plus. How would I set that jumper to slave? I dont understand the labeling on it..i think it's asking me to put the jumper horizontally on the top 2nd and top 3rd pin. Is that correct? I thought i had to remove the jumper entirely to make it a slave? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

There are three possible options on each IDE channel. Master, Slave & Cable Select. As advised on your other post......stay away from cable select.

If you want your CD ROM to be the Master on the Secondary IDE cable, set the jumpers to Master.

If your image file is on a different CD, yes you remove the MFSTools CD and put the image CD in.

Directly from the Maxtor site: http://maxtor.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1qdW1wZXJz&p_li=&p_topview=1

Pictures and everything.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can take out the mfstools CD, its contents are written to RAM.


----------

